# Cressbrook Dam - 2nd or 3rd September



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I was going to Cressbrook Dam this weekend for the fishing comp and if anybody is in the area and wants to have a fish, drop me a message of interest. Which day is to be finalised, but will involve a afternoon fish and finishing of with a popper session when the sun hits the mountains. All interested parties are welcome to join me.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good luck on the w/e John, will watch with interest in view of proposal to visit at a later date


----------

